# Winter catfishing



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Been thinking of doing some bank fishing for catfish while it's still cold (I've got some frozen liver and baitfish). Does anyone winter fish the Ohio River for catfish? Just wondering what my chances of at least getting a bite this time of year are?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't live down that way but we always used to catch Channel Cats thru the ice Don't know about Flatheads and Blues


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Been thinking about hitting the Maumee for Channel Cats myself.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I used to do okay fishing for cats this time of the year


----------

